# New Shop!



## Bigg081

WB,

I finally feel like things are starting to settle a bit since I moved to Ohio. Been up here three months so far and really like the area. Living in FL most of my adult life, I have always had a garage shop and had to deal with trying to keep everything small and mobile. Pain in the butt!

NOT ANYMORE!!!

Our new home has a large unfinished basement and its 100% dedicated to being my shop! Just about 1200 sqft of climate controlled awesomeness! But wait....there's more! My wife gave me a very generous budget to enhance the shop tools and space. Needless to say, I wasted no time at all and placed a nice little order through Grizzly. I'm a fan of Grizzly (ShopFox too) quality and pricing.

Hybrid Table saw
Cyclone Dust Collection
Hanging Air Filter 
84" Workbench
Incra Miter Sled
Still to come:

Jointer
Open-end drum sander
I am one happy camper right now! 

Anyone have any tips on having a basement shop? Anything to be concerned about?

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang!!! Wish I had the generous budget like that. Congrats! Now we wanna see some stuff rolling out of that shop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Bigg081 said:


> Anyone have any tips on having a basement shop? Anything to be concerned about?


Well, if you're going to be doing any finishing, especially with sprays, you'll need to know if your air filter will deal with that, else you'll want at least a small spray booth that exhausts out of the basement, otherwise the smell will waft up into the house and the boss won't be happy with you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Presuming that your furnace is down there with you, you'll also want to ensure you use good filters year round and check them more often. And probably a door of some sort to help reduce the amount of dust that can drift upstairs. 

I'm sure you've already thought of those things but it doesn't hurt to mention it.

I presume you have cement floors back there, correct? Otherwise you'd need to keep floor loading in mind as well. (Out here in Colorado we have an issue with expansive clay so a lot of basements have wooden joists/floors that sit 2 to 3 feet above the dirt so it can expand and contract without moving said floor.)


----------



## Bigg081

phinds said:


> Well, if you're going to be doing any finishing, especially with sprays, you'll need to know if your air filter will deal with that, else you'll want at least a small spray booth that exhausts out of the basement, otherwise the smell will waft up into the house and the boss won't be happy with you.



The air filter will help tremendously, but I am not relying on that alone. I am lucky enough to have two large windows down there. There will be a spray booth setup and an additional exhaust fan used as needed. You are spot on though, the boss would not be happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigg081

kweinert said:


> Presuming that your furnace is down there with you, you'll also want to ensure you use good filters year round and check them more often. And probably a door of some sort to help reduce the amount of dust that can drift upstairs.
> 
> I'm sure you've already thought of those things but it doesn't hurt to mention it.
> 
> I presume you have cement floors back there, correct? Otherwise you'd need to keep floor loading in mind as well. (Out here in Colorado we have an issue with expansive clay so a lot of basements have wooden joists/floors that sit 2 to 3 feet above the dirt so it can expand and contract without moving said floor.)




All concrete.


----------



## Bigg081

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang!!! Wish I had the generous budget like that. Congrats! Now we wanna see some stuff rolling out of that shop.


It will still be awhile until I get very productive. Setting up the dust collection system wont take long but it has to be done first.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

one of my friends has a basement shop and dust collection is the number one thing he strives for. Sounds like you have that covered, but like above, just wanted to mention it....as I sit here crying in envy.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, what did I do with that Jealous emoji? Never around when you need it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

Pinch yourself.


----------



## trc65

Don't forget what you will need for additional wiring. Will you wire yourself or have to hire it done? Also be thinking about lighting, both general and task/machine specific lights.


----------



## TimR

@trc65 made a great point with wiring. Even if only roughed in, have several 240v outlets with wiring suitable for 30-40amp on each wall that might be located for a power tool upgrade.
While wiring, consider outlets placed at workbench height for more convenience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## drycreek

I’ll add a little information on the open end drum sander get ready that thing will produce more dust than a Kansas dust storm even with a collector going.
And yelp I’m jealous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081

William Tanner said:


> Pinch yourself.


I did! More than once!


----------



## Bigg081

trc65 said:


> Don't forget what you will need for additional wiring. Will you wire yourself or have to hire it done? Also be thinking about lighting, both general and task/machine specific lights.


I’m having it wired. I have a few lights from my old garage shop but adding a lot more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Congratulations!
The only thing I can think of is, watch out for the spiders. They love my cellar, and run towards my feet to greet me when I come in.
Or maybe they're suicidal?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Climate controlled is a dream! Be sure to post a pic once and awhile as you get your shop set up. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Everybody is concentrating on, and giving tips for the basement BUT I wanna give the best tip of all -- Hang on to that wife!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

@woodtickgreg - has more tools in the basement! He has so many tools in the basement, he had to go buy tools to put them in the basement! He has dedicated sections of tools in the basement he has so many tools in the basement. You would not believe the tools in his basement!

And, then he spends all his time working on bicycles in his living room!

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigg081

ripjack13 said:


> Congratulations!
> The only thing I can think of is, watch out for the spiders. They love my cellar, and run towards my feet to greet me when I come in.
> Or maybe they're suicidal?


I’m definitely not a fan of spiders. Might need to rig a homemade flame thrower!


----------



## Bigg081

Wildthings said:


> Everybody is concentrating on, and giving tips for the basement BUT I wanna give the best tip of all -- Hang on to that wife!!


That’s the truth! She likes to get in the shop too. So, maybe benefits her too. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> @woodtickgreg - has more tools in the basement! He has so many tools in the basement, he had to go buy tools to put them in the basement! He has dedicated sections of tools in the basement he has so many tools in the basement. You would not believe the tools in his basement!
> 
> And, then he spends all his time working on bicycles in his living room!


It pains me to admit that you are so correct in all of that. Plan for the winter is to change that. I miss being in my shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

flamethrower to kill the spider in all the wood chips and sawdust. Just want the video.............from the firemen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081

Gdurfey said:


> flamethrower to kill the spider in all the wood chips and sawdust. Just want the video.............from the firemen


HAHAHA! I was a fireman as well. I'll wear the proper gear. LOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigg081

Goodies arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Her goodies arrived, where is your small box????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081

Gdurfey said:


> Her goodies arrived, where is your small box????????


Small box?


----------



## Gdurfey

Bigg081 said:


> Small box?



I figured that big truckload of boxes were all hers!!! None of that looked small enough for what she let you have. 

jealousy makes for bad comments and bad jokes. by the way, where did you land in Ohio??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigg081

Gdurfey said:


> I figured that big truckload of boxes were all hers!!! None of that looked small enough for what she let you have.
> 
> jealousy makes for bad comments and bad jokes. by the way, where did you land in Ohio??


I’m outside of Cleveland in Macedonia. Don’t be jealous...start schmoozing your wife! Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Please be advised... Some wives require a WHOLE LOT more schmooooozing than other wives!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bigg081

rocky1 said:


> Please be advised... Some wives require a WHOLE LOT more schmooooozing than other wives!


True. We’ve only been married 5 years. Not tired of me yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Speaking from experience, the UPS Driver is much happier when you meet him at the back door of his truck with one of them nifty forklifts I got! Mine was grinning from ear to ear when he hopped out of the tractor and I rounded the corner on the forklift. Especially since it was like 5:45 when he pulled in the drive, and he wasn't sure anyone was going to be there, let alone greet him with a forklift. He was in and out in under 2 minutes, and on his way home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Hill

Congrats!
Are you letting her supervise the shop assembly?


----------



## Bigg081

David Hill said:


> Congrats!
> Are you letting her supervise the shop assembly?


She is the BOSS. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081

Finally had time to get the Grizzly tools down into the basement.....HEAVY! But the good news is everything is in the basement and will be assembled this weekend. Hopefully, electrical will go in next week. 
Bad news: Unpacking the table saw in the garage I was confused as to why the motor was connected to the wiring and just sitting awkwardly in the cabinet. Lugging the cabinet/motor/main table piece down into the basement was bad enough, but then it dawns on me that the motor should have been connected to the main trunnion....Yep cast iron snapped during shipping. About 4-5” inches long and at least 1/2 thick. Must have been one helluva pothole on that travel route! 
Needless to say, I was pretty upset that I didn’t realize it sooner and left it in the garage. I am hopeful that Grizzly will just send the trunnion and I don’t have to wrangle that thing back up the stairs!
I will post some progress pics soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigg081




----------



## Mr. Peet

Bigg081 said:


> View attachment 173058 View attachment 173057
> View attachment 173056



That super sucks... I hope they can help you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigg081

Mr. Peet said:


> That super sucks... I hope they can help you.



Grizzly’s customer service is wonderful. 10 min phone call and I had a ticket number with authorization for them to send me the new part and spoke with a product specialist that explained to me how to fix it. When the time comes to make the swap, if I can’t figure it out they will walk me through the replacement step by step. 
Only thing the asked for was pictures of the damage. I have always been happy with Grizzly and will continue to buy from them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

That was obviously a flawed casting. No way that should have broke just from transport. But grizzly is always good about correcting things like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

